# Ariens Cab, no fit



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a new Deluxe 28+ with the 414cc engine and purchased the Ariens cab for it. I have tried every configuration but the front chute crank handle hits the cab cross member. Any suggestions?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

My suggestion would be to contact Ariens tech support or the dealer you bought it from.
Good Luck


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I have and waiting for answers.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds like you have the wrong model. There are different models for different machines. My dealer said the Ariens cab was pretty weak and sold me an Original Tractor Cab. The cab is very high quality except the width is too narrow. If all you do is walk in a straight line then it's fine, but you have zero room to move to the left or right. When it wears out I'm going to try the Ariens because it looks much wider.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Pictures of how it's mounted and the area that's interfering might help too.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

*Photos*

Here are some photos, appreciate the help.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

That crank location is definitely going to interfere with many cab frames. I think you need to find a design that has a higher or lower than usual frame cross member, or perhaps one that is mounted more forward than most, with a slit to go around the crank shaft. 

I agree with the other advice to consult Ariens about the cab that fits.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hey Bob, on a side note nice garage flooring. What type of materiel is that?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you really like the cab I'd consider trying to find a way to have a chute crank made where the "cranking handle" was on the other side of the control panel if possible.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Zavie, It is a vinyl floor 9 ft x 20 ft from Costco Canada for $239.00, great deal.

VersaRoll Pro 9 ft. x 20 ft. PVC Garage Flooring


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Bob z said:


> Zavie, It is a vinyl floor 9 ft x 20 ft from Costco Canada for $239.00, great deal.
> 
> VersaRoll Pro 9 ft. x 20 ft. PVC Garage Flooring


Thanks for the info Bob. When I come up north for the Yamaha snowblower I can pick up a roll of the flooring. Of course that all depends on my daughter taking a semester of college in Toronto, so if that goes through I might need a bigger trailer, LOL.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

It is only available on line and has free delivery.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Bob z said:


> It is only available on line and has free delivery.


Looks like Home Depot down here in the States carries it. However, they don't carry Yamaha snowblowers so I'll stick with my smaller trailer for now.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Are Ariens cabs still made by Classic Accesories? My Platinum 24 has different controls, but the cab fits and functions great. Maybe the dealer gave you the wrong cab.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Blue Hill, my issue is the crank hits the cross member of the cab. I tried extensions but then is way too high. It is still Classic Accessories and they are looking into it.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Is it possible to mount the cab a little higher to get the clearance you need?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Bob z said:


> Blue Hill, my issue is the crank hits the cross member of the cab. I tried extensions but then is way too high. It is still Classic Accessories and they are looking into it.


Yes, I could see that from your pictures Bob. I just wondered if Ariens had changed suppliers of their cabs, because mine, by Classic fits so well. If I were allowed a guess, I'd say the dealer got you the wrong cab. You shouldn't have to be jury rigging and modifying. I'm pretty confident that Ariens supplies a cab that will fit your machine as well as my cab fits mine.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I will lower the brackets and use the extensions as per what Classic advised me to do, will let you know how that looks.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I lowered the brackets to between the handle bolts and used the extensions. A little higher than I wanted but is fine but just a bit awkward to access the choke and pull cord though. I may look at getting shorter extensions made and raise the brackets to the original position.


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

I found a simple fix, the real issue is that the crossbar is too far back. What I did was shim the upper part of the bracket between the plastic spacer and the U-bolt to tip it ahead a bit, tightened it and now the crossbar sits just above the shaft. Its perfect now and brackets are where they should be.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats on finding a fix. Having a cab makes a huge difference in comfort, not just from blow back but also as a general wind break.


----------



## cloud (Nov 25, 2015)

Did you try a cab from ORIGINALCAB.COM


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bob z said:


> I found a simple fix, the real issue is that the crossbar is too far back. What I did was shim the upper part of the bracket between the plastic spacer and the U-bolt to tip it ahead a bit, tightened it and now the crossbar sits just above the shaft. Its perfect now and brackets are where they should be.


Nice job Bob! Some follow up pic would be great if you have time!

Thanks, Loco


----------



## Bob z (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Loco. Here are a few pics, it's a little crude but works well. I may try something a little better if necessary.


----------

